# Burton step on set up



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

So what has been the consensus on these burton step on set up? 
I heard about this couple of yrs ago. 
I'm wondering if anyone here has bought 1 or was able to test it out. 

I worry about the durability of this set up. Especially for advanced riders. 
And of course only burton makes them. 

But I like the fact it will put less pressure on certain people's feet. 



2by2handsofblue


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd totally go for it if I found boots that fit me. Will be much easier to ride torsionally stiff or wider boards.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

If I had money to burn I might try it out
But I'm not sure if it's been getting good reviews or not. 


2by2handsofblue


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

I've only heard positive things about them, the instructors i work with love the convenience
only comment is the clicking noise you hear moving side to side when you're riding

I like my lace up Adidas, so i'll stick with regular strap-on bindings


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

That clicking noise could be annoying. 
It's too bad they are pricey 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

If you haven't tried them yet go for it! I totally love them. As for the clicking it has been reduced with the newer versions.


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

They have great response! I’d recommend buying them during the off season. Like I said in my other post, I’ve been having some hot-spot issues but I’m working through them.

Burton generally has a Independence Day or Memorial Day 20% sale. Just order early morning so that they are not sold out.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

My feet is considered wide. E wide. So ill have to wait until companies start making E wide boots for me to buy the step ons. Its been 2 seasons ago since I posted this. I wonder if companies are making wide size step on boots.

we live in a space ship dear!


----------

